# Adelaide, Australia



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all

Im wondering if there are any people from Adelaide here.


----------



## FruityFruitz (Jun 11, 2012)

i am


----------



## Deitz01 (Jun 16, 2012)

Same. Lets meet and discuss this dire illness...


----------



## lorik33 (Jun 18, 2012)

Deitz01 said:


> Same. Lets meet and discuss this dire illness...


Hi, first post here.

If you wish to meet up I have sent you an email to contact me on. I am a 25 year old male graduate with a lot of free time as I am looking for work and would like to get over this problem of mine by meeting with and talking with other people who have a similar problem.


----------



## lorik33 (Jun 18, 2012)

anyone from Adelaide should feel free to PM me as well. What is the point of complaining about this problem when we can get together and fix it?


----------



## cog (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm from Adelaide too and would be keen in having a group meetup if such a thing already exists. PM me if you want a chat.


----------



## TominAdelaide (Sep 23, 2012)

*New SA/SP Meetup group in Adelaide*

Hi, just to let anyone who may be interested know, I have started a social anxiety and social phobia meetup group in Adelaide, its currently a once a month casual and relaxed meetup for anyone who would like to connect with other SA / SP sufferers in Adelaide. See the link for further details:

http://www.meetup.com/Adelaide-Social-Anxiety-and-Social-Phobia-Meetup-Group/


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE (Dec 31, 2012)

I am from Adelaide and joined one group for a few meetings approx five years ago.
It did not go well. The person running the group seemed more depressed than anyone else.
Also, once I joined members slowly stopped turning up even when I did not speak at much and just sat and listened .
It gave me the feeling it was because of me , so I stopped attending.


----------



## krisd (Dec 6, 2012)

*Are you from Adelaide?*

Hi.

Yes,I'm from Adelaide.About 6 kms from the cbd.

Are you in the metro area too? I was born at here lived here all my life.I lived the other side of the city from here.

Its nice to know there's another local on the forum.

Chris.


----------



## krisd (Dec 6, 2012)

*Are you from Adelaide? My reply..(2nd one.)*

Anyone here from the North East or Eastern suburbs?

I've lived near Port Adelaide most of my life.Lived in Windsor Gardens,Modbury North,Hope Valley,Findon,etc.

Chris.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Meh


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lol wow there's quite a few of you peeps


----------

